# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή Τιμπράντο

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

καλημερα σε ολη την ομαδα.  ειμαι καινουριος στην εκτροφη καναρινιων τιμπραντο, θα ηθελα την βοηθεια των πιο εμπειρων στο θεμα διατροφης τους.  μπορω να χρησιμοποιω καποια ετοιμη συσκευασμενη τροφη?  η να με βοηθησουν καποιοι να φτιαξουμε μια τροφη απο χωριστους σπορους.  και τη θελει παραπανω η λιγοτερο την εποχη αναπαραγωγης,  και πτεροροιας.

----------


## kaper

Καθότι και εγω καινουργιος στην εκτροφη timbrado οτι γνωριζω το αποκόμισα μεσα απο αυτην εδω την κοινότητα...
Εγω εχω κάνει δικο μου μειγμα σπορων υπαρχουν πολλα θεματα στο γορουμ για μεγματα σπορων...επισης δινω αυγοτροφη 3 φορες την εβδομαδα που επισης κανω μονος μου συνταγη του (jk21) λαχανικα και φρουτα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα εναλαξ της αβγοτροφης και μια φορα την εβδομαδα στην αυγοθηκη δινω (κια,καμελινα,κινοα,και γύρη).
Στην προετοιμασία της αναπαραγβγης που κανω τωρα δινω και αυγο σκετο...
Σιγουρα τα πιο εμπειραψμελη θα σου δωσουν περισσοτερα στοιχεια...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση να δωσεις αυγοτροφη κοκκινη ή χρωστικη ,γιατι ειδικα σε κιτρινα πουλακια (αλλα και σε πιο σκουροχρωμα ) θα δωσει τονο πορτοκαλι και θα ειναι αιτια παρερμηνειας σε τυχον διαγωνισμο ,οτι εχουν μεσα τους γονιδιο του κοκκινου καναρινιου ,κατι που απορριπτεται απο τους ορους κρισης 


δεν εχεις κανενα θεμα ,με χρηση τροφων που εχουν φυσικες χρωστικες ,εκτος αν το παρακανεις σε ποσοτητες και κυριως την περιοδο της πτεροροιας 


Επειδη τα τιμπραντο ειναι καναρινια φωνης και πρεπει να εχουν ορεξη για κελαηδησμα , πρεπει να προσεχεις να μην συγκεντρωσουν πολυ λιπος , το οποιο δεσμευει την τεστοστερονη που κυκλοφορα στο αιμα και μειωνει τη διαθεση για τραγουδι  .Παραλληλα το πουλι ειναι πιο σπαθατο και ορεξατο στο στησιμο του ,στα προτυπα της ρατσας 

αρα δεν δινεις παρα ενα κουταλι του γλυκου σπορους την ημερα (κοφτο )  . δεν πετας τους σπορους που μενουν , πιθανοτατα κεχρι ως μη λιπαρος ,γιατι ετσι τρωνε μονο λιπαρους .Συμπληρωνεις τοσο ωστε να υπαρχει παντα 1 κουταλι διαθεσιμο ανα ημερα .Μπορεις μεχρι 3 κουταλια κοφτα για 3 ημερες , οχι πιο αραια 

δινεις ολο το χρονο χορταρικα και ειδικα ανοιξη , καλοκαιρι  (σημαντικοτατο) 

Υπαρχουν διαφορα μιγματα στο εμποριο ,που οι εκτροφεις δινουν .Αυτο που θα κοιταξεις ειναι να μην  εχει rape seed , rubsen  και μπισκοτακια . Απο κει και περα δυστυχως αντι το κανναβουρι και η περιλλα να ειναι κυριαρχα  με τα καλυτερα αμινοξεα και τα ω3 , οι εταιριες βαζουν μπολικο νιζερ με καθολου ω3 και φτωχα τα ουσιωδη  αμινοξεα (λυσινη μεθειονινη κυστεινη τρυπτοφανη αργινινη ) στην αρκετη πρωτεινη του .

εγω κανω μονος μου αλλα στο συνιστω μονο με χρηση μεμονωμενων σπορων απο μαγαζια που δεν τους εκθετουν στα εντομα και εχουν μεγαλη καταναλωση 


Μιγμα αναπαραγωγης  που δινω τωρα 700 κεχρι  ,80 βρωμη  , 100 κανναβουρι  , 40 περιλλα  , 40 σουσαμι , 20 νιζερ  20 λιναρι  και δινω εξτρα λιγο καμελινα ,κια ποτε ποτε  .Στην πτεροροια    720 κεχρι 100 βρωμη 120 κανναβουρι 20 περιλλα 20 σουσαμι ,20 λιναρι   και στη συντηρηση βαλε ενα 20 % επιπλεον κεχρι στο τελευταιο μιγμα της πτεροροιας 

Αυτο εχω καταληξει φετος σε συνθηκες κλουβας 90 π και θερμοκρασιας που εχει το Περιστερι στην αττικη .Ο καθενας κανει τροποποιησεις μικρες αναλογα το χωρο του ,τις περιβαλλοντολογικες συνθηκες και το μεταβολισμο των πουλιων του , που παρατηρει φυσικα στην πορεια 

Αυγοτροφες εχουμε ενα σωρο συνταγες .Κανεις αναλογα τα γουστα σου  και την εποχη ή παιρνεις ετοιμη αν βαριεσαι να κανεις δικη σου  .Εγω εχω λογους να προτιμω μια σωστη συνταγη που κανω μονος μου εγω ,αλλα πολλοι εκτροφεις δινουν ετοιμες .Εσυ επιλεγεις ....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

ευχαριστω παρα πολλη για την βοηθεια.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα. που μπορω να βρω συσκευασμενους μεμωνομενους τους παραπανω σπορους για καναρινια τιμπραντο?  κεχρι, βρωμη, καναβουρι, περιλλα, σουσαμι, νιζερ, λιναρι.

----------


## jk21

σε πετ σοπ που εχουν ποικιλια τροφων ή ανηκουν σε εκτροφεις οι οποιοι γνωριζουν τροφες εκτος της περιφημης μπισκοτορουψενοκελαηδινης ή σε διαδικτυακα πετ σοπ που θα βρεις σχεδον ολα στις 3 πρωτες σελιδες  αναζητωντας στο google πληροφοριες για : τροφες καναρινιων

----------

